# need help with co2



## wagz (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello,

I have ordered some plants that will be here soon and have decided co2 is the way to go.

I have the basic understanding. It is a 75g with 2x54w t5 ho and 2x20w t8. not a great deal of light but already getting bba. was thinking of try diy co2 system after talking to aquariumplants aquascaper mark. He said you can get effective co2 this way as long as you have a quality reactor that doesn't waste. was thinking of diy rex grigg pvc type. 

Will this work with diy co2 hooked inline with a fluval 406. Do you need a rigid co2 line inside the pvc that runs from top where co2 tube is connected to the bottom of pvc? or do you just insert co2 tube into top? where do you put bubble counter/check valve etc. I have heard of people putting a "cup" right above co2 input and then check valve to keep co2 buildup at top of reactor down and skip need to tipping upside to purge gas.

any experience with just buying the cheap ista max mix reactor with chopping blades. is it loud. is it effective. will it leak 75g of water on my floor.

I will be upgrading to pressurized but I am strapped at the moment. am willing to try diy for a couple of months as this rebuild with new light, mts, $160 plant order etc. has flattened my wallet. 

I have seen many diy reactor threads, they vary, with internal rigid tube to bottom, and use of bio balls.

thanks for any input.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a 75 g tank as well with a 4 bulb TEK Brand T5HO HO light; I only ever run 2 bulbs on it as T5HO lights are way more powerful than u think. I'd remove the T8 lights as they aren't doing anything. 

As for the CO2 questions, I've never used a reactor so I have no comment on them. The check valve is all u need for now; u really don't have much control over the bubble rate of DIY CO2 so u can skip that for now. The check valve goes between the CO2 tank and the reactor / aquarium so water doesnt enter your regulator or CO2 bottle (through a siphon). The bubble counter goes after the check valve. 

I personally think running the CO2 into an impeller blade will work fine. I would first attach a pice of bamboo chopstick at the end of the CO2 line to help atomize the CO2; It also helps with the noise so you don't have big bubbles hitting the impeller blade. (Reactors supposedly aren't quite either, though). Be sure to change the bamboo chopstick on a periodic basis as it gets clogged over time. (Airstones work too, but the cheap ones will breakup when used with CO2 - chopsticks are cheaper.)


----------



## wagz (Aug 6, 2012)

I have basically gotten rid of all bba with direct peroxide spot treating, and one dip. one sword has yellowed some but everybody else is ok.

update. I have come up with a large co2 tank a guy had in his basement from when he had a restaurant last year. It's large, 23" x7.5" plus control valve on top but it does just barely fit in stand. so I guess I'm going pressurized.

I know I need a regulator, needle valve, drop counter. I don't know what else as far as fitings, hoses, beyond that. there is a cheap chinese place on ebay.

would this regulator work or do you think it is probable junk and a waste of money:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-INJECTI...ltDomain_0&hash=item2ebdd95876#ht_3914wt_1031

as far as reactor. I have spoken a lot with mark, aquascaper and aquarium plants. he has been doing this awhile and his opinion is that flow thru systems like rex grigg etc. are inefficient and only something with a pump is worth it. I know he's plugging his products, but he designed this and says the co2 cannot leave until it's dissolved completely:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/CarbonDoser_Internal_CO2_Reactor_p/int.htm
http://www.aquariumplants.com/CarbonDoser_EXT5000_External_Reactor_5000_p/ext5000.htm

any thoughts?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I ve been using Hagen Mini Elite filter place on top of CO2 glass diffuser. Works perfect for many years now. You can but at amazon for 3 about $25 free shipping.


----------



## cv3back (Oct 4, 2012)

I would think doing DIY CO2 on a tank of that size would be just way too much of a hassle. So many bottles to switch all the time. In my opinion it's worth the money to get the CO2 tank. The fact that you can set it and basically forget about it is definitely worth the up front costs. Plus, its fun to put together your own regulator/needle valve/solenoid combination.


----------

